# Black speck floating in unopened test e vial.



## mmkc (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok I'm new to the forum and looking for some solid info/advice here. I have 3 vials of test e that I recieved last spring but have been leary to use. Two of the vials check out ok on a visual inspection but the third one has one single small black speck in it that moves aroumd if shaken. All vials are sealed and capped from the UGL and havent been opened or drawn from. I shelved them all since they are from the same batch according to the #s on the vials and ordered from a different source for my last cycle. 

Ive done some searching and heard conflicting info about whether I should just pitch them or get a whatman and sterile vial to filter and call it a day. With a questionable particle floating around in gear like that would it likely be good to go just filtering and counting on the BA content to keep things safe? Or should this stuff just go straight in the garbage? Contacting the source for replacement is not an option as I got them from one who no longer exists unfortunately.

Thanks for all and any feedback!


----------



## lee111s (Feb 2, 2012)

Bin it and find a better source. Is an infection worth risking the relatively small amount of money that new gear will cost?


----------



## mmkc (Feb 2, 2012)

Very true and that was my initial thought so guess I should go that route. Whats your opinion on the other two vials (potentially from the same batch)?


----------



## colochine (Feb 2, 2012)

Who are they from? Might be the way they're filled. Could be a piece of a butyl stopper.


----------



## mmkc (Feb 2, 2012)

Didnt think I could post that info in this section but if so let me know and ill note the UGL.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 2, 2012)

hey man for what is worth and if somthing happens to you it is not my fault i say right up front i am a dumb ass.but i got some test e from a old sponsor it was ab opti labs it had what looked like a hair floating in the vial i used a large guage pin pulled what ever it was out that went douwn the drain and i have been pining the rest of the vial no problems did not even know if the stuff was reall. well it is may be over dosed but thats ok.i bought some filters but for what ever reason i have not even been using them.but like i said i have done stuff that ahas killed other people that did not affect at all.the safest thing to do is throw it away or send it to me.haha


----------



## NcTo (Feb 2, 2012)

I would say that if it's a reputable source, I would try contacting them and see if they'll resend with pictures. If youre worried about the overall quality with the lab, I'd just toss em. In all honesty though, you would probably be fine with filtering the vials. It's really up to you man.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Get a .22 whatman syringe filter and a sterile 30ml vial. Filter all of the gear into the new sterile vial. Viola, you have gear that's good to go. Chances are it's just part of a stopper.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Get a .22 whatman syringe filter and a sterile 30ml vial. Filter all of the gear into the new sterile vial. Viola, you have gear that's good to go. Chances are it's just part of a stopper.



This is what I would do too.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Get a .22 whatman syringe filter and a sterile 30ml vial. Filter all of the gear into the new sterile vial. Viola, you have gear that's good to go. Chances are it's just part of a stopper.



What I would do. Maybe add a small amount (.1ml) of BA if you have it. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## mmkc (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback so far guys! If it makes any difference this is Axio gear.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Thresh said:


> What I would do. Maybe add a small amount (.1ml) of BA if you have it.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...



No need to do this really but if it helps you sleep at night it can't hurt. Might make it a little more painful however it's just 1%.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> No need to do this really but if it helps you sleep at night it can't hurt. Might make it a little more painful however it's just 1%.



I have BA on hand, only reason I would add it. If the other stuff was painless than adding the 1% will most likely keep it painless. 

Filter for sure though!


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## mmkc (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I was thinking about ordering some whatmans, filtering, and giving it a go.... But after looking at the stuff again I cant bring myself to take a chance. Its a pretty good sized black chunk in there (a bit bigger than a flake of pepper) and the thing is dense enough to settle in the bottom of the vial. In addition it looks like the stopper is white so Im pretty sure its not a chunk of that. Dont think Ill trust any of that batch and just junk it. Thanks for all the replies fellas!


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 3, 2012)

smells like raws n more to me lmao pitch the shit bro


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 3, 2012)

Good man..I wouldn't filter shit and pin it after finding a black particle inside the vial...

Throw that shit away and put the sponosor on blast if they are a sponosor on here...just my .02


----------



## mmkc (Feb 3, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Good man..I wouldn't filter shit and pin it after finding a black particle inside the vial...
> 
> Throw that shit away and put the sponosor on blast if they are a sponosor on here...just my .02



Just to keep anyone from wondering: this stuff was NOT from a sponsor. This was picked up from a source that went under a while back and has since "regenerated". (hopefully i didnt break amy rules with the hint there) It was picked up before their initial downfall though.

I hooked up with a reputable sponsor now and this stuff has been junked.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 3, 2012)

A black spec? That's the good shit son, like the worm in mezcal! Shoot it. Lol, nah, if it was me, I would just toss it... Why take the chance? A vial is cheap anyways...


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Normally it's a chunk of stopper from whatever they draw it from to fill the smaller vials. Filtering it will sterilize the gear. You really have nothing to worry about unless it's just bunk gear.


----------



## mmkc (Feb 3, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Normally it's a chunk of stopper from whatever they draw it from to fill the smaller vials. Filtering it will sterilize the gear. You really have nothing to worry about unless it's just bunk gear.



Well if that were the case wouldnt the stopper (or chunk of it) be rubber and float? Or would it be dense enough to sink in the oil and settle at the bottom of the vial?


----------



## Trenjunky (Feb 3, 2012)

I use an 18 gauge to fill my pins and theirs always pieces of rubber in my bottles after a while. I think it depends on the oil used but they are about the same density the float around anywhere in the bottle. Personally if it was my bottle I would just pop it in the oven for an hour at 240'. If it was bacteria the speck would grow due to the bacteria multiplying and if it was adding more ba wouldn't kill it, ba only inhibits growth it doesn't kill it. Only heat will do that. The last couple times I brewed I was broke so I used plain old vegetable oil  that I had for cooking and didn't filter it at all. After running 100 cc's I didn't have any problems.


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

just filter it. I always transfer oil from opaque vials now as well.

you know, the amber ones? Ive noticed everything from thread like particles, to clumps, unknown things etc. Theres Always more shit in those vials btw. coincidence? Sponsor says its because the amber glass reduces the degredation of the hormone but i think its just an excuse to do a piss poor job on brewing.


----------



## mmkc (Feb 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> just filter it. I always transfer oil from opaque vials now as well.
> 
> you know, the amber ones? Ive noticed everything from thread like particles, to clumps, unknown things etc. Theres Always more shit in those vials btw. coincidence? Sponsor says its because the amber glass reduces the degredation of the hormone but i think its just an excuse to do a piss poor job on brewing.



I have never filtered my gear before and you just made me think.... Glad this stuff came in clear vials so I caught it before injecting. I likely wouldnt have caught it had it been in an amber vial unless I drew it out with my 18g. Might be a good idea to filter all my gear anyway going forward.... Visible particles or not...


----------

